# What are these white worms in my tank?!?!?!



## katfemme89 (Nov 27, 2009)

Help! I see tiny little white worm like things swimming around in my tank. I am worried that they are some kind of parasites, but I see my fish eating them. I hope they aren't an intestinal parasite. Just discovered them today after I'd done a water change. Are these harmful or beneficial? What should I do? I have 20 platy babies in there that I adore so please help me!


----------



## Cacatuoides (Feb 2, 2009)

Hmm have never seen or heard of this because I'm quiet new to the hobby relatively speaking.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

they are the evil planaria..it is too late now..they will devour your fish..then the plants and wood ..then the rocks..and the heater and filter..and finally the glass and the frame..
then they will take over your house and eat everything in it.....lol

ok..planaria are pretty harmless..they usually appear when we are overfeeding or not changing the water enough..feed just a little bit once every couple of days for about 2 weeks and do 25% water changes twice a week...they will soon be gone..

first time i ever saw them buggers i almost had a heart attack...lol


----------



## Evil Toy Maker (Jan 23, 2010)

lohachata said:


> they are the evil planaria..it is too late now..they will devour your fish..then the plants and wood ..then the rocks..and the heater and filter..and finally the glass and the frame..
> then they will take over your house and eat everything in it.....lol


I "LMAO" on this one! :lol:


----------



## br00tal_dude (Dec 26, 2009)

i'm glad you asked cause i have just spotted some of these little guys in a tank i just set up (used tank) and was a little worried... I am using a double filter system on this tank and hope they will all get sucked up soon!


----------



## Fish Grandma (Dec 27, 2009)

lohachata said:


> they are the evil planaria..it is too late now..they will devour your fish..then the plants and wood ..then the rocks..and the heater and filter..and finally the glass and the frame..
> then they will take over your house and eat everything in it.....lol
> 
> ok..planaria are pretty harmless..they usually appear when we are overfeeding or not changing the water enough..feed just a little bit once every couple of days for about 2 weeks and do 25% water changes twice a week...they will soon be gone..
> ...


I started to get sad of the thought of this person reading this and crying thinking their tank was soon to be destroyed. Then laughed out loud, the cat thinks I have lost my mind. Good post!


----------



## Fishfrenz (Jul 22, 2011)

does the worm have a triangle for a head if it does its planaria worm they will eat your fish!!!!!!! TAKE IT OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CyberBob (Jul 22, 2011)

Most of the time, it's a copepod. Google "Copepod" and do a lil reaserch.
They come in a few varieties. It's good to know what they look like so you don't freak out when you see them. But, also good to know when it's not a copepod. Baby fish love to eat em. Doubtful that it's a parasite.

Here's a good site to get you started 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Copepod

If you want to see a lot of the varities, check this site:
http://museumvictoria.com.au/crust/page1.html

The ones you most likely have will be found under amphipod or isopod.
I know it says australia, but they are all over. You drink them everyday and don't even know it. They are found in most public water sources. But, the chlorine added to tap water usually kills most of them.

lohachata could be right about planaria also.
If you can easily see them with the naked eye, chances are planaria.
Check this for planaria:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Planarian


----------

